
Key Reinstallation Attacks: Forcing Nonce Reuse in WPA2 [pdf] - 0x0
https://papers.mathyvanhoef.com/ccs2017.pdf
======
majewsky
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15481819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15481819)

